# Just got my SANDY pics..... :)



## [email protected] River (Sep 13, 2008)

Everyone knows Sandy(Miniequine, here on the forum) and how fantastic her photos are. She came up to Massachusetts a few weeks ago and I had the opportunity to have some of my horses "shot".... The results were AWESOME!!! Here are a few of my favorites.... I wish I could share them all as I love them, but I think what is posted below is enough...






SRF Classy Lady











and "Whitey" a.k.a. SRF Shady Character, 2 yr. old stallion - Headed for Worlds!











SRF Ringmaster






and my little bay mare, DeChevals Windsong of the Night a.k.a. Eve, Also headed for Worlds! I have to say that Eve's headshots blew me away. Sandy captured her perfectly. We took her out, without a bath, 2 weeks worth of hair growth, threw a show halter on her, a little baby oil, and Sandy went to work. I just love the "natural" look of these pics.











And one of my farm favorites, SRF Heiress, who will be making her Worlds debut...I can't wait!!!
















Thanks for allowing me to share..... I am so proud of my "kids"! and Thank you, Sandy for coming up!!! You are so talented!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photography and gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 13, 2008)

WOAH!!!! Kris...those turned out FANTASTIC!!!

Sandy--GREAT job as usual...they are all just stunning...of course the animals being shot make it easier to get those picture perfect photos!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Sep 13, 2008)

GREAT PICTURES!!!!

Wasn't Whitey as the show on sun? or was it just me?.

SRF Heiress is absolutly gorgeous(sp)!!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 13, 2008)

you have Gorgeous(sp) horses!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous Photos and Gorgeous horses





Wonderful work Sandy as usual


----------



## Vertical Limit (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## jrae (Sep 13, 2008)

What gorgeous horses and photos! I think Eve and that lovely buckskin would love being in Tennessee at my house!


----------



## frosthillfarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Breathtaking!

Kristina, I just LOVE all your horses! And Sandy can bring out the absolute BEST in them!

Hope on her next visit to New England she can make a stop at MY farm!


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. It means a LOT to me.

Kristina's farm is GORGEOUS, her horses are outstanding and

they were presented absolutely professionally. A very impressive young lady!!!

Kristina, I know you are going to have a great World Show! I can't wait

to see your kids in the ring!

You know.... Semi and Eve could be World Champion Best Match Pair....... Dang!

Karen, you bet! My trip up north was amazing, busy and so much fun!

Can't wait to return!

Here is a pic I really like from Kristina's



))


----------



## Aubrey715 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kristina your horses look absolutely stunning, you do a very nice job with them! Sandy is very talented and did an awesome job as usual. I love the head shots of Eve and then the pictures of Mariah trotting were captured at the the perfect moment. Worlds is almost here!


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 14, 2008)

Kristina you have amazing horses, the are so beautiful and perfect and Sandy's photography brings out the best in them!


----------



## Devon (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome Photos and amazing horses!!!

Heiress is STUNNING.


----------



## Doobie (Sep 14, 2008)

*That is one truly amazing God given gift you have there Sandy!*

If you ever want to come to Ontario and teach us how to do it.....


----------



## Leeana (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful photos...beautiful horses


----------



## lilstars (Sep 14, 2008)

kristina as usual your horses are presented perfectly and sandy does an amazing job ,i wish you the best at worlds and i hope i ca catch some classes online, give scooter a pat for me


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Start with absolutely stunning horses, prepped to perfection, add amazing photography and--- WOW is all I can say!! Next time Sandy is in this area I hope I am not on vacation.

I think I am in love with Heiress!!! (and proud to own a pinto half brother).


----------



## streaker (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] River said:


> Everyone knows Sandy(Miniequine, here on the forum) and how fantastic her photos are. She came up to Massachusetts a few weeks ago and I had the opportunity to have some of my horses "shot".... The results were AWESOME!!! Here are a few of my favorites.... I wish I could share them all as I love them, but I think what is posted below is enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures and really nice horses!!!!

Frank


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 15, 2008)

* Oh wow great pictures!! Lovely horses. *


----------



## [email protected] River (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words about my "kids".... They mean a lot!!!!



I am still in awe of the pictures that Sandy took of them.... She is so talented!!!!

Sandy, You know... With Semi's Billy Idol baby on the way, you could always bring them to Worlds next year(I am sure they will have a knockout foal!) for the mare and foal class... Then, we could show Semi and Eve in the Best Matched Pair... lol ...



Its amazing how similar they are!


----------



## countrycharm (Sep 15, 2008)

AWESOME PICTURES made even better when the subject is stunning WOW i to would be so pleased with those shots


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome pictures Kristina!!!

See you and Frito Lay soon!


----------



## River Wood (Sep 15, 2008)

Very pretty as usual!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful horses!!!


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, Sandy has once again proved herself as an AMAZING photographer. These pictures are perfectly shot and, as others have said, the horses in them are lovely. You really do a nice job with your horses, Krisitna.. I'm a personal fan of Ringmaster. I adore his dapples





Good Luck at Worlds!!!


----------



## Breanne_Dee (Sep 16, 2008)

Kristina,

You do such a great job! I dont know how you do it....you are super woman : ]. See you soon!

Bre


----------



## Frankie (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW,,,,what wonderful pictures and your horses are just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful horses, wonderful pictures! thank you for sharing.

Charlotte


----------

